# 16 year old missing girl and her 45 year old bf - looksmatched?



## wristcel (Feb 28, 2020)

Boyfriend, 47, of 'murdered' girl,16, 'didn't know' about her sex work


Harrowing details of the Brisbane call girl's life were laid bare on the second day of a murder trial for Rodney Wayne Williams, 65.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## elfmaxx (Feb 28, 2020)

He groomed her

NEXT


----------



## maunchu (Feb 28, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> He groomed her
> 
> NEXT


Groomed - A soyboy term meant to enforce female dominance and make the male a bitch


----------



## elfmaxx (Feb 28, 2020)

maunchu said:


> Groomed - A soyboy term meant to enforce female dominance and make the male a bitch


What? I mean he manipulated her into loving him while she was young and impressionable


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 28, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> He groomed her
> 
> NEXT


Go kill yourself cuck


----------



## maunchu (Feb 28, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> What? I mean he manipulated her into loving him while she was young and impressionable


YOU ARE A FUCKING RETARD, HANG YOURSELF


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 28, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> What? I mean he manipulated her into loving him while she was young and impressionable


"manipulate" 

Why doesn't a 16 year old Chad count as manipulation?


----------



## wristcel (Feb 28, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> What? I mean he manipulated her into loving him while she was young and impressionable


you're saying game works? just run game, bro?

Please give some verbal examples to achieve this. Tell her you think she's pretty? Wouldn't she just think 'Ewww...thanks but you're old and ugly'. Something else? Thanks


----------



## elfmaxx (Feb 28, 2020)

maunchu said:


> YOU ARE A FUCKING RETARD, HANG YOURSELF


omg I just realized that's you in the pic

I'm hella late to the party







wristcel said:


> you're saying game works? just run game, bro?
> 
> Please give some verbal examples to achieve this. Tell her you think she's pretty? Wouldn't she just think 'Ewww...thanks but you're old and ugly'. Something else? Thanks


How do you think pedophiles get away with abusing kids for years and years before they're caught? You mongoloid. I bet you're a pedo paki yourself


----------



## Blackout.xl (Feb 28, 2020)

At 45 you probably shouldn’t be tryna fuck 16 year olds tbh ngl it only brings trouble


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 28, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> How do you think pedophiles get away with abusing kids for years and years before they're caught? You mongoloid. I bet you're a pedo paki yourself



Explain it in detail, genius. List the steps of their "game". Or just admit its a bunch of crap


Blackout.xl said:


> At 45 you probably shouldn’t be tryna fuck 16 year olds tbh ngl it only brings trouble


So you wouldn't wanna fuck a hot 16 yr old if given the chance?


----------



## FrothySolutions (Feb 28, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> "manipulate"
> 
> Why doesn't a 16 year old Chad count as manipulation?



You mean why doesn't it count as manipulation when a 16 year old boy manipulates a 16 year old girl? It can, but not in the way that an adult manipulating a child does. Because children are markedly more impressionable and markedly less smart. Adults, with their wisdom and authority, can impose their will on a stupid kid.


----------



## rydofx (Feb 28, 2020)

Foreheadcells its over ngl


----------



## wristcel (Feb 28, 2020)

lol. incel problem solved!

Turns out hot 16 year olds can now be 'manipulated'. We just need to get the lines to use and list the best ones here in this thread, and we can all live in paradise! (ps - 16 is legal here no matter how old you are so it's all good! )

pps - doesn't work. I see many many men fail to land hot teenagers who think they're gross old men lol. Their wisdom and authority doesn't cut any ice haha

Still - let's here the lines. Maybe they'll work for someone here


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 28, 2020)

FrothySolutions said:


> You mean why doesn't it count as manipulation when a 16 year old boy manipulates a 16 year old girl? It can, but not in the way that an adult manipulating a child does. Because children are markedly more impressionable and markedly less smart. Adults, with their wisdom and authority, can impose their will on a stupid kid.


what "authority" are you talking about? What "wisdom" are you talking about? This sounds redpilled as fuck. Ans why is 18 any different? Magic?


----------



## highT (Feb 28, 2020)

The article says that the “couple” got together when the man was 38 and the girl was 12. That shit is fucked up. And yes I would agree the formation of a couple with those ages is likely a result of “grooming.” 

Definition for the (apparently multiple) retards in this thread:

“Child *grooming is* befriending and establishing an emotional connection with a child, and sometimes the family, to lower the child's inhibitions with the objective of sexual abuse.”


----------



## elfmaxx (Feb 28, 2020)

wristcel said:


> lol. incel problem solved!
> 
> Turns out hot 16 year olds can now be 'manipulated'. We just need to get the lines to use and list the best ones here in this thread, and we can all live in paradise! (ps - 16 is legal here no matter how old you are so it's all good! )
> 
> ...


I was obviously implying that he did it while she was younger than 16. Don't get mad just cuz you can't follow along with that tiny brain of yours.


----------



## highT (Feb 28, 2020)

wristcel said:


> lol. incel problem solved!
> 
> Turns out hot 16 year olds can now be 'manipulated'. We just need to get the lines to use and list the best ones here in this thread, and we can all live in paradise! (ps - 16 is legal here no matter how old you are so it's all good! )
> 
> ...





personalityinkwell said:


> what "authority" are you talking about? What "wisdom" are you talking about? This sounds redpilled as fuck. Ans why is 18 any different? Magic?



Attention all retards:

According to the article, they were dating when she was 12 years old and you seem to be endorsing that. Go back to incels.is


----------



## elfmaxx (Feb 28, 2020)

highT said:


> The article says that the “couple” got together when the man was 38 and the girl was 12. That shit is fucked up. And yes I would agree the formation of a couple with those ages is likely a result of “grooming.”
> 
> Definition for the (apparently multiple) retards in this thread:
> 
> “Child *grooming is* befriending and establishing an emotional connection with a child, and sometimes the family, to lower the child's inhibitions with the objective of sexual abuse.”


highT and highiq


highT said:


> Attention all retards:
> 
> According to the article, they were dating when she was 12 years old and you seem to be endorsing that. Go back to incels.is


Looks like my assumption was correct then.
They're probably pajeets tbh, this kinda thing is normal to them.


----------



## Deleted member 5104 (Feb 28, 2020)

It's real disgusting how some people here are willing to downplay child abuse just to justify that looks theory reigns absolute


----------



## wristcel (Feb 28, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> what "authority" are you talking about? What "wisdom" are you talking about? This sounds redpilled as fuck. Ans why is 18 any different? Magic?


yeah, you see that cope on reddit all the time in the realstionships sub

''He was 28 and she was 18?! He must have manipulated her! He has more life experience and so older guys can always get young girls in bed''

Cracks me up. Imagine some 60 year old neckbeard reading that and thinking he can bang any hot 17 year old he wants now because he has authority/more life experience. Then he talks to her and she's like 'fuck off, creep'. haha


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 28, 2020)

highT said:


> Attention all retards:
> 
> According to the article, they were dating when she was 12 years old and you seem to be endorsing that. Go back to incels.is


I never was endorsing that you fucktard. I'm just saying that this "manipulation" is a retarded cope. If there is no initial attraction, then "manipulation" does not create attraction.


----------



## wristcel (Feb 28, 2020)

Still, i'd like to see






'manipulate'






into sex, lol

Good luck, buddy. She's on insta, and she's for chad only.


----------



## highT (Feb 28, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> I never was endorsing that you fucktard. I'm just saying that this "manipulation" is a retarded cope. If there is no initial attraction, then "manipulation" does not create attraction.


You were blatantly endorsing that. She was 12 years old man, what is wrong with you? Wtf do you mean “initial attraction?” You’re claiming now that she was never victimized at that age and was instead sexually attracted to him at age 12? I hope you get banned, you’re one of the few people I’ve noticed who not only add no value to this forum but actively make it worse. I’ll say it again: go back to incels.is where you belong


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 28, 2020)

highT said:


> *You were blatantly endorsing that*.


No I wasn't, where did I endorse that?


highT said:


> I hope you get banned, you’re one of the few people I’ve noticed who not only add no value to this forum but actively make it worse. I’ll say it again: go back to incels.is where you belong


Keep coping faggot. I'll stay here as long as I want


----------



## highT (Feb 28, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> No I wasn't, where did I endorse that?


from a few posts ago:
“So you wouldn't wanna fuck a hot 16 yr old if given the chance?”

sure she is 16 now, but she was 12 when their relationship began. You endorse the sexual relationship with a 16 year old fully aware that it had begun when she was 12?


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 28, 2020)

highT said:


> from a few posts ago:
> “So you wouldn't wanna fuck a hot 16 yr old if given the chance?”
> 
> sure she is 16 now, but she was 12 when their relationship began. You endorse the sexual relationship with a 16 year old fully aware that it had begun when she was 12?


No I did not endorse it. Nice job jumping to that conclusion.


AceLegacy said:


> It's real disgusting how some people here are willing to downplay child abuse just to justify that looks theory reigns absolute


A lot of these 12 year old girls are fucking multiple dudes in middle school anyway lol.


----------



## highT (Feb 28, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> "manipulate"
> 
> Why doesn't a 16 year old Chad count as manipulation?


Gonna go ahead and quote this while I’m at it: a 16 year old “Chad” dating a 12 year old would not only be frowned upon but would also be ILLEGAL and considered RAPE and this is something you would already know if you had any experience romantically, any semblance of a social life, or even the slightest foothold within society. Instead here you are, an alcoholic incel arguing in support of pedophilia online


----------



## wristcel (Feb 28, 2020)

Just use reverse psychology on the next super hot 16 year old you see. (Especially if you are old) - ps 16 is legal here.

Walk up to her and say ''I really DON'T want you to sleep with me'' and then she'll chase you. Easy to trick due to their age

Every old guy could bang Megan Turi if he wanted too


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 28, 2020)

highT said:


> Gonna go ahead and quote this while I’m at it: a 16 year old “Chad” dating a 12 year old would not only be frowned upon but would also be ILLEGAL and considered RAPE and this is something you would already know if you had any experience romantically, any semblance of a social life, or even the slightest foothold within society. Instead here you are, an alcoholic incel arguing in support of pedophilia online


You fucking moron, I was talking about a 16 year old chad with a 16 year old girl.

And nice ad hominems mr "HighT", you're on this forum too. You're probably some IncelTears infiltrator


highT said:


> Gonna go ahead and quote this while I’m at it: a 16 year old “Chad” dating a 12 year old would not only be frowned upon but would also be ILLEGAL and considered RAPE and this is something you would already know if you had any experience romantically, any semblance of a social life, or even the slightest foothold within society. Instead here you are, an alcoholic incel arguing in support of pedophilia online


Oh and one more thing. "pedophilia" involves prebuscent children. Usually under 10. 12 year old girls are undergoing puberty, so it is called "hebephilia"


----------



## highT (Feb 28, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> You fucking moron, I was talking about a 16 year old chad with a 16 year old girl.
> 
> And nice ad hominems mr "HighT", you're on this forum too. You're probably some IncelTears infiltrator
> 
> Oh and one more thing. "pedophilia" involves prebuscent children. Usually under 10. 12 year old girls are undergoing puberty, so it is called "hebephilia"


Okay cool bro, good luck hitting on 12 year olds because it’s hebephilia you’re totally in the clear bro, I’m sure you’ll lose your virginity one of these days I believe in you!


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 28, 2020)

highT said:


> Okay cool bro, good luck hitting on 12 year olds because it’s hebephilia you’re totally in the clear bro, I’m sure you’ll lose your virginity one of these days I believe in you!


LOL nice job ignoring the other post I made. I never said I was going after 12 year olds you fucktard. Get the fuck out you troll


----------



## Deleted member 5104 (Feb 28, 2020)

wristcel said:


> Still, i'd like to see
> 
> View attachment 285956
> 
> ...


I love to see blatant hypocrisy from retards, lmao
The thread is all about how some ugly balding Sandler midface-tier got with a stacy.
If manipulation isn't real, how did he do it?


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Feb 28, 2020)

wristcel said:


> Still, i'd like to see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He could manipulate _*me*_ into sex, that is for sure.


----------



## needsolution (Feb 28, 2020)

Hope for oldcels


----------



## Vidyacoper (Feb 28, 2020)

wristcel said:


> yeah, you see that cope on reddit all the time in the realstionships sub
> 
> ''He was 28 and she was 18?! He must have manipulated her! He has more life experience and so older guys can always get young girls in bed''
> 
> Cracks me up. Imagine some 60 year old neckbeard reading that and thinking he can bang any hot 17 year old he wants now because he has authority/more life experience. Then he talks to her and she's like 'fuck off, creep'. haha


youre literally retarded you fucking baboon, you dont understand how grooming works? if you read the article ud understand that she was fucking twelve years old when they got together retard


----------



## wristcel (Feb 28, 2020)

SayNoToRotting said:


> He could manipulate me into sex, that is for sure.



It's easy according to reddit. Apparently, Any old guy banging some hot 18 year old simply used the fact that he has more life experiences against her under-developed brain. Basically manipulated and took advantage of her.

Maybe cold approached her and told her if she didn't let him bang her, he would tell his friends that she smelt. Or reverse psychology? ('Hello. I'm Jack. I really don't want you to suck me off!!')

Some of us should do it to the 18 year old pornstars on pornhub and stuff. Would be fun! And 16 is legal in lots of places too


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Feb 28, 2020)

SayNoToRotting said:


> He could manipulate me into sex, that is for sure.


----------



## Vidyacoper (Feb 28, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> Oh and one more thing. "pedophilia" involves prebuscent children. Usually under 10. 12 year old girls are undergoing puberty, so it is called "hebephilia"


muhhh "im not a pedophile if the girls 12 its actually called "hebephilia"" SHUT THE FUCK UP AND GO BACK TO .CO WHY THE FUCK ARE U HERE


wristcel said:


> It's easy according to reddit. Apparently, Any old guy banging some hot 18 year old simply used the fact that he has more life experiences against her under-developed brain. Basically manipulated and took advantage of her.
> 
> Maybe cold approached her and told her if she didn't let him bang her, he would tell his friends that she smelt. Or reverse psychology? ('Hello. I'm Jack. I really don't want you to suck me off!!')
> 
> Some of us should do it to the 18 year old pornstars on pornhub and stuff. Would be fun! And 16 is legal in lots of places too


literally noone here is fucking saying this you fucking idiot just shut the fuck up, literally what is your point bringing up bluepilled idiots from reddit? literally NOONE here has said anything like that fukcing idiot, you dont understand that she was 12 years old?? are u braindead??


----------



## Golden Glass (Feb 28, 2020)

The incels making pedo apologia ITT are quite a sight to behold.

The “it’s technically not pedophilia”defense was actually made unironically. What fucking losers. It’s obvious none of them have any female relatives in that age range they know well, bc if they did, they’d know there are some underage girls that are super insecure, and can indeed be manipulated and groomed.

You scum of the earth deserve your Incel status


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Feb 28, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> I was obviously implying that he did it while she was younger than 16. Don't get mad just cuz you can't follow along with that tiny brain of yours.



To be fair, anyone can be groomed and manipulated. I think people are getting caught up in the definition of groomed here. 

If a Chad at age 18 dates a girl age 18 with the intention of making her his gf, its not grooming

If the very same Chad dates the very same girl with the intention of kidnapping and raping her later on, its grooming. 

So its the intent, first and foremost, that defined whether it should be considered grooming or not.


----------



## Vidyacoper (Feb 28, 2020)

how are u even comparing an 18 year old pornstar to a 12 year old being groomed by a middle aged man holy fuck youre so retarded


----------



## Golden Glass (Feb 28, 2020)

MaherGOAT said:


> To be fair, anyone can be groomed and manipulated. I think people are getting caught up in the definition of groomed here.
> 
> If a Chad at age 18 dates a girl age 18 with the intention of making her his gf, its not grooming
> 
> ...


People also don’t get that there are some very mentally unstable girls at that age, and grooming them through buying gifts and offering favors and friendships indeed happens. Not all pretty girls are “stacies” who are actually looks theory—conscious. What fucking incel nonsense. Pathetic


----------



## Selfahate (Feb 28, 2020)

maunchu said:


> Groomed - A soyboy term meant to enforce female dominance and make the male a bitch


Based


Vidyacoper said:


> how are u even comparing an 18 year old pornstar to a 12 year old being groomed by a middle aged man holy fuck youre so retarded


Alll foids are children


----------



## Vidyacoper (Feb 28, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> People also don’t get that there are some very mentally unstable girls at that age, and grooming them through buying gifts and offering favors and friendships indeed happens. Not all pretty girls are “stacies” who are actually looks theory—conscious. What fucking incel nonsense. Pathetic


exactly lol, they all think that 12 year old girls whose only worries are if they can get their homework done are comparable to late teen- adult age girls who have tinder hookups


----------



## Selfahate (Feb 28, 2020)

Elvis Presley married a 14 year old


----------



## Golden Glass (Feb 28, 2020)

The anime avi’s ITT indeed prove the rule once again...



Spoiler



_Cut a weeb and a pedo bleeds_


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Feb 28, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> People also don’t get that there are some very mentally unstable girls at that age, and grooming them through buying gifts and offering favors and friendships indeed happens. Not all pretty girls are “stacies” who are actually looks theory—conscious. What fucking incel nonsense. Pathetic



I think girls are biologically driven to acquire status - status can be many things: looks is status, money is status, social status is status. An old man has a lot of social status and authority over any young woman unless he is a literal hobo. This status can be used with good intent (a loving relationship), but is not likely to be a successful endeavour for the girl, as she will later realize that his status diminishes quickly as she is aging and have access to higher quality men. 

With that being said, this biological drive to acquire status will potentially put girls in bad situations like in a relationship with some old gross guy - A girl might think that sure she is a loser in high school class, but she is considered an adult by another grown up, with way more authority than the chads and stacies in her class. That alone can be drive enough for legitimate attraction to form - not necessarily physical attraction on the level of an actual good looking guy, but attraction non the less.


----------



## Patient A (Feb 28, 2020)

This isn’t looksmaxxxing you fucking faggot,

if you intended this to be in the looksmaxxxing section —- this is not a pedophila forum

FUCK OFF


----------



## Golden Glass (Feb 28, 2020)

MaherGOAT said:


> I think girls are biologically driven to acquire status - status can be many things: looks is status, money is status, social status is status. An old man has a lot of social status and authority over any young woman unless he is a literal hobo. This status can be used with good intent (a loving relationship), but is not likely to be a successful endeavour for the girl, as she will later realize that his status diminishes quickly as she is aging and have access to higher quality men.
> 
> With that being said, this biological drive to acquire status will potentially put girls in bad situations like in a relationship with some old gross guy - A girl might think that sure she is a loser in high school class, but she is considered an adult by another grown up, with way more authority than the chads and stacies in her class. That alone can be drive enough for legitimate attraction to form - not necessarily physical attraction on the level of an actual good looking guy, but attraction non the less.


Yeah the “lookstheory is everything” people are just unfortunately not tuned with real world social dynamics to even grasp those things.

Sure, they’re incels because they’re ugly, but they’re also socially stunted weirdos who don’t actually get any human interaction.




Patient A said:


> This isn’t looksmaxxxing you fucking faggot,
> 
> if you intended this to be in the looksmaxxxing section —- this is not a pedophila forum
> 
> FUCK OFF


.co and -tears migrators are actually pathetic


----------



## wristcel (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Feb 28, 2020)

Am I the only one that prefers women a bit older than me (4 years max)?


----------



## SixFootManlet (Feb 28, 2020)

*J B W*


----------



## Patient A (Feb 28, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> .co and -tears migrators are actually pathetic


Yeah these pedo incel faggots should be banned. NO PEDOS ALLOWED!!

JFL IF YOU CONSIDER PIMPING 12 YEAR OLD GIRLS OUT FOR SEX; LOOKSMAXXXING


----------



## Golden Glass (Feb 28, 2020)

Patient A said:


> Yeah these pedo incel faggots should be banned. NO PEDOS ALLOWED!!
> 
> JFL IF YOU CONSIDER PIMPING 12 YEAR OLD GIRLS OUT FOR SEX; LOOKSMAXXXING


I was agreeing with you. Referred to the anime Avis defending pedo shit—they’re from .co


----------



## Patient A (Feb 28, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> I was agreeing with you. Referred to the anime Avis defending pedo shit—they’re from .co


cool beans bro : )


----------



## Golden Glass (Feb 28, 2020)

Patient A said:


> cool beans bro : )


Could you edit your original reply? Don’t want ppl getting any impression I might’ve been doing in this thread what those creeps were


----------



## Patient A (Feb 28, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Could you edit your original reply? Don’t want ppl getting any impression I might’ve been doing in this thread what those creeps were


Done son,

I changed history, i feel like a jew now lol 

I'm only joking, mr FBI


----------



## Andros (Feb 28, 2020)

I'm 27yo and JB have no sex appeal 
Some of them have good body but their childish face kills it


----------



## Feanor (Feb 28, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> what "authority" are you talking about? What "wisdom" are you talking about? This sounds redpilled as fuck. Ans why is 18 any different? Magic?


18 really isn't different. a 45 year old pursuing 18 year olds should be socially shamed


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 28, 2020)

Feanor said:


> 18 really isn't different. a 45 year old pursuing 18 year olds should be socially shamed


This mentality is why no girls get married as virgins in the west and all become sluts who fuck men their age. Because older men are "creepy". Granted, the dude in the article was, but for most of human history young teenage girls were married to older men and no problems occured.



Vidyacoper said:


> muhhh "im not a pedophile if the girls 12 its actually called "hebephilia"" SHUT THE FUCK UP AND GO BACK TO .CO WHY THE FUCK ARE U HERE


Nice argument you fucktard.



Golden Glass said:


> People also don’t get that there are some very mentally unstable girls at that age, and grooming them through buying gifts and offering favors and friendships indeed happens. Not all pretty girls are “stacies” who are actually looks theory—conscious. What fucking incel nonsense. Pathetic


"Looks theory concious"

You're fucking retarded. Even babies are biologically programmed to know if someone is good looking or not.


Golden Glass said:


> The incels making pedo apologia ITT are quite a sight to behold.
> 
> The “it’s technically not pedophilia”defense was actually made unironically. What fucking losers. It’s obvious none of them have any female relatives in that age range they know well, bc if they did, they’d know there are some underage girls that are super insecure, and can indeed be manipulated and groomed.
> 
> You scum of the earth deserve your Incel status


So "ignorance" = deserving of being incel? You sound like Inceltears


Andros said:


> I'm 27yo and JB have no sex appeal
> Some of them have good body but their childish face kills it


12 yo is too young for me personally, but 15 and up is developed IMO


wristcel said:


>



Yeah I guess these girls have 0 sex appeal


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 28, 2020)

Feanor said:


> 18 really isn't different. a 45 year old pursuing 18 year olds should be socially shamed


Are you retarded? Why should they be shamed? 18-24 is peak attractiveness for women. Men of all ages find this age group the most attractive.


----------



## Feanor (Feb 28, 2020)

Dope said:


> Are you retarded? Why should they be shamed? 18-24 is peak attractiveness for women. Men of all ages find this age group the most attractive.


they should be with guys close to their age and not wasting their time with manipulative middle aged men with deteriorating sperm


----------



## stuckneworleans (Feb 28, 2020)

Feanor said:


> they should be with guys close to their age and not wasting their time with manipulative middle aged men with deteriorating sperm


t. incel tears user


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 28, 2020)

Feanor said:


> they should be with guys close to their age and not wasting their time with manipulative middle aged men with deteriorating sperm


Okay? And? Why should the 40yos be at fault for wanting to fuck fertile women?


----------



## Feanor (Feb 28, 2020)

Dope said:


> Okay? And? Why should the 40yos be at fault for wanting to fuck fertile women?


i never said that


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 28, 2020)

Feanor said:


> i never said that


yes you did, you said they should be socially shamed


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 28, 2020)

Feanor said:


> a 45 year old pursuing 18 year olds should be socially shamed





Feanor said:


> i never said that


Alzheimer's?


----------



## Feanor (Feb 28, 2020)

Dope said:


> Alzheimer's?


pursuing is different from being attracted clearly


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 28, 2020)

Feanor said:


> pursuing is different from being attracted clearly


You're telling me that you should go for what you are attracted to?
Incredibly low T


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 28, 2020)

Dope said:


> You're telling me that you should go for what you are attracted to?
> Incredibly low T


shouldn't*, you mean to say.

There are a lot of Inceltears mentality people in this thread


----------



## RobticaI (Feb 28, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> How do you think pedophiles get away with abusing kids for years and years before they're caught? You mongoloid. I bet you're a pedo paki yourself


They "get away" with it, because it's not really abuse.


----------



## FrothySolutions (Feb 28, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> what "authority" are you talking about? What "wisdom" are you talking about? This sounds redpilled as fuck. Ans why is 18 any different? Magic?



That's our best estimate when someone should be old enough to be responsible for themselves. If not 18, when? You don't think 18 is any different? It's gotta be some age. Some age when you're not impressionable, or shouldn't be, and are responsible for your own mistakes.


----------



## RichmondBread (Feb 28, 2020)

Looks like her Dad.


----------



## Golden Glass (Feb 28, 2020)

Anime Avis are ignored from now on

Cut a weeb and a pedo indeed bleeds

Leaked photograph of anime Avis gathered for a round of “Weeb Carrousel”


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 28, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Anime Avis are ignored from now on
> 
> Cut a weeb and a pedo indeed bleeds
> 
> ...


good argument, faggot


FrothySolutions said:


> That's our best estimate when someone should be old enough to be responsible for themselves. If not 18, when? You don't think 18 is any different? It's gotta be some age. Some age when you're not impressionable, or shouldn't be, and are responsible for your own mistakes.


You're bluepilled as fuck if you think that's why the law exists. 

The law exists because society wants girls to lose their virginities to young boys under 18 so they will not get married as virgins


----------



## Golden Glass (Feb 28, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> good argument, faggot


What’s that Pedo Apologist Anime Avi? I can’t hear you with all the toilet water you’re drowning in


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 28, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> What’s that Pedo Apologist Anime Avi? I can’t hear you with all the toilet water you’re drowning in
> View attachment 286956
> 
> View attachment 286955


I never even said I liked kids lol.

I just said that there is a technical difference between pedophilia and hebephilia. And you simply just ignored that and accused me something I was not guilty of.


----------



## Golden Glass (Feb 28, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> I never even said I liked kids lol.
> 
> I just said that there is a technical difference between pedophilia and hebephilia. And you simply just ignored that and accused me something I was not guilty of.


The unironic “it’s technically not pedophilia” debater has logged in


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 28, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> The unironic “it’s technically not pedophilia” debater has logged in
> View attachment 286959


So I guess you don't care about the definitions of words?

You probably agree that someone can be "a virgin but not incel teehee"

I'm not surprised, bluepillers like you never engage in proper debate. You just throw out insults so you can "win".


----------



## Golden Glass (Feb 28, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> So I guess you don't care about the definitions of words?
> 
> You probably agree that someone can be "a virgin but not incel teehee"
> 
> I'm not surprised, bluepillers like you never engage in proper debate. You just throw out insults so you can "win".


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 28, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> View attachment 287001





personalityinkwell said:


> I'm not surprised, bluepillers like you never engage in proper debate. You just throw out insults so you can "win".


----------



## Golden Glass (Feb 28, 2020)

@personalityinkwell


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 28, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> @personalityinkwell
> View attachment 287029


this is the same shit for the fifth post in a row


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Feb 28, 2020)

as long as it's legal who cares?


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Feb 28, 2020)

Lucky guy to get to fuck a prime girl


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Feb 28, 2020)

When i was about 22/23 i slew quite a few 16yo's just because i had a nice car.
Back in those days, you could meet girls online easy on sites like faceparty and myspace..

Now it's over.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 28, 2020)

Mr_Norwood said:


> When i was about 22/23 i slew quite a few 16yo's just because i had a nice car.
> Back in those days, you could meet girls online easy on sites like faceparty and myspace..
> 
> Now it's over.


@LastGerman thoughts?


----------



## Selfahate (Feb 28, 2020)

Dope said:


> Are you retarded? Why should they be shamed? 18-24 is peak attractiveness for women. Men of all ages find this age group the most attractive.


Why 18
OH FUCK OFF I DON'T GOVE 2SHIT ABOUT THIS FOID WHO GOT KIDNAPPED OR GROOMED WHAT EVERY 
SHE WOULD CALL ME A CREEP RAPIST AND STALKER IF I EVEN WAS ON THE SAME STREET AS HER 
AND WHAT SORT OF 16 YEAR OLD WOULD MAKE FRIENDS WITH A. 42 YEAR OLD MEN 
EVEN FOR HIM TO GROOM HER 
SHE WOULD HAVE TO BE SHITTY AND LOSE
SO GOOD RIDDANCE


auboutduprecipice said:


> as long as it's legal who cares?


 The soys


----------



## honky (Feb 28, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> omg I just realized that's you in the pic
> 
> I'm hella late to the party
> 
> ...


Cucks only get angry when it's pakis fucking their white roasties. Teen Chad can rail through those holes with total immunity.


personalityinkwell said:


> No I did not endorse it. Nice job jumping to that conclusion.
> 
> A lot of these 12 year old girls are fucking multiple dudes in middle school anyway lol.


JB pussy is only for teen Chads bro. Because teen Chads are very responsible and not sick like ugly old ethnic men.


----------



## Selfahate (Feb 28, 2020)

honky said:


> Cucks only get angry when it's pakis fucking their white roasties. Teen Chad can rail through those holes with total immunity.
> 
> JB pussy is only for teen Chads bro. Because teen Chads are very responsible and not sick like ugly old ethnic men.


How are old ethnic men sick like hygiene or shaving or what


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 28, 2020)

honky said:


> Cucks only get angry when it's pakis fucking their white roasties. Teen Chad can rail through those holes with total immunity.
> 
> JB pussy is only for teen Chads bro. Because teen Chads are very responsible and not sick like ugly old ethnic men.


These teenage girls are innocent 

They can sleep with multiple boyfriends by the time they're 14, it's romantic.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Feb 28, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> Explain it in detail, genius. List the steps of their "game". Or just admit its a bunch of crap
> 
> So you wouldn't wanna fuck a hot 16 yr old if given the chance?


I would, but it’s different. Much different from this guy. I’m 18, me fucking a 16 year old wouldn’t bring much reactions. Meanwhile me being 45 and fucking a 16 year old is literally putting my life in the hands of a foid. A JB foid (the worst type of women)


----------



## Slob (Feb 28, 2020)

Muh few years makes a massive difference INKWELL A HUGE DIFFERENCE
24 MONTHS IS HUUUUGE *glugs soy*


----------



## BlackpilledTruecel (Feb 28, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> muhhh "im not a pedophile if the girls 12 its actually called "hebephilia"" SHUT THE FUCK UP AND GO BACK TO .CO WHY THE FUCK ARE U HERE
> 
> literally noone here is fucking saying this you fucking idiot just shut the fuck up, literally what is your point bringing up bluepilled idiots from reddit? literally NOONE here has said anything like that fukcing idiot, you dont understand that she was 12 years old?? are u braindead??


Calm down cuck


----------



## Vidyacoper (Feb 28, 2020)

BlackpilledTruecel said:


> Calm down cuck


go back to .co loser


----------



## BlackpilledTruecel (Feb 28, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> go back to .co loser


Go back to being an itcel cuck


----------



## Vidyacoper (Feb 28, 2020)

BlackpilledTruecel said:


> Go back to being an itcel cuck


who says im an ITcel loser?? u called me a cuck for defending a 12 year old girl who was groomed by a pedo, maybe u should just go back to ur incel forums


----------



## BlackpilledTruecel (Feb 28, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> who says im an ITcel loser?? u called me a cuck for defending a 12 year old girl who was groomed by a pedo, maybe u should just go back to ur incel forums


You are white knighting for foids you dont know, for no reason. Gtfo butthurt cuckmaxxer


----------



## Vidyacoper (Feb 28, 2020)

BlackpilledTruecel said:


> You are white knighting for foids you dont know, for no reason. Gtfo butthurt cuckmaxxer


12 year old innocent child =/= random "foid"


----------



## BlackpilledTruecel (Feb 28, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> 12 year old innocent child =/= random "foid"


I highly doubt you know her so yea. Imagine being cuckmaxxed and posting on lookism boards. Kys. Also lol @ a 16yo whore as "innocent"


----------



## rottingcorpse100 (Feb 28, 2020)

highT said:


> Gonna go ahead and quote this while I’m at it: a 16 year old “Chad” dating a 12 year old would not only be frowned upon but would also be ILLEGAL and considered RAPE and this is something you would already know if you had any experience romantically, any semblance of a social life, or even the slightest foothold within society. Instead here you are, an alcoholic incel arguing in support of pedophilia online



Cope. Chad always wins.


----------



## LastGerman (Feb 29, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> @LastGerman thoughts?



And yet people dismiss the driver licence pill. I really want to drive more than anything else.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 29, 2020)

BlackpilledTruecel said:


> I highly doubt you know her so yea. Imagine being cuckmaxxed and posting on lookism boards. Kys. Also lol @ a 16yo whore as "innocent"


No one is "innocent", it's a retarded argument because there is no concrete measurement or evidence, it's all based on assumptions.


----------



## BlackpilledTruecel (Feb 29, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> No one is "innocent", it's a retarded argument because there is no concrete measurement or evidence, it's all based on assumptions.


really cringe when you have people this cucked on lookism/incel based boards, something you'd expect to hear from reddit


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 29, 2020)

BlackpilledTruecel said:


> really cringe when you have people this cucked on lookism/incel based boards, something you'd expect to hear from reddit


agreed, bluepillers on this forum are annoying as fuck.


----------



## umzazi (Feb 29, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> agreed, bluepillers on this forum are annoying as fuck.



I just joined this board and i thaught it was supposed to be a blackpilled website yet so many users seem to be bluepilled af, thats annoying


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 29, 2020)

umzazi said:


> I just joined this board and i thaught it was supposed to be a blackpilled website yet so many users seem to be bluepilled af, thats annoying


Its a lot of normies on here its gay as fuck


----------



## LastGerman (Mar 1, 2020)

umzazi said:


> I just joined this board and i thaught it was supposed to be a blackpilled website yet so many users seem to be bluepilled af, thats annoying



I will drop a bomb.


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Mar 1, 2020)

Sad shit man


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Mar 1, 2020)

So many cucks itt, mods need to do some cleaning.


----------

